

Arizona State student Kickstarts JetQuad, a quadcopter powered by jet engines - craigjb
http://www.engineering.com/DesignerEdge/DesignerEdgeArticles/ArticleID/9284/Arizona-State-student-Kickstarts-JetQuad-a-quadcopter-powered-by-jet-engines.aspx

======
MichaelCrawford
I met the engineering editor of Bicycling magazine a while back. He used to
design helicopters.

He told me that their control systems are hard, because helicopters want to be
upside-down.

